# "Find a game" broken



## DeathGaze (Mar 28, 2013)

I live in Dallas/Fort Worth area, but entering anything in zip or city boxes causes Find A Game tool to say "Cannot find latitude & longitude for this location". So it's kinda useless for me.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 28, 2013)

I just did a search for gamers within 20 miles of Dallas and got 1916 results.

Could you take a screenshot for me?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 28, 2013)

I just got someone else say something similar on Twitter, so it seems its not just you.  I really need to see that error message in some kind of context though.


----------



## Xer0 (Mar 28, 2013)

DeathGaze, what OS are you using? I had problems with it as well on my Linux box using Chrome, but on Win7 using Chrome it worked just fine.


----------



## DeathGaze (Mar 28, 2013)

Using Windows 7 64 bit Chrome. I'll test using other browsers too, just to make sure... more to come...


----------



## Xer0 (Mar 28, 2013)

Weird, I used the same and it worked fine for me. Do you have any extensions running on your browser like SafeScript or ScriptNo?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 28, 2013)

Fine for me on W7 Chrome 64-bit, too.


----------



## DeathGaze (Mar 28, 2013)

I can't post links or images. My account is blocked because I have few too posts on my account. So I can't help you with any sort of screenshot or URLs unless you can tell me how to circumvent it. I have reproduced the problem in other browsers, so I'll just post up sample inputs that seem to break it.

These inputs have been tested in Chrome, Firefox and Internet Explorer 9 on Windows 7. Chrome is the only one that has any plugins whatsoever installed. The error is always the same:     [h=2]vBulletin Message[/h]                        Could not determine latitude and logitude for specified address.



Sample Inputs (strings in "quotes", blanks are <blank>):

Searching for major cities using "Texas" as state seems to work okay...

Error?: NO!
City: "Dallas"
State/Province: "Texas"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Error?: NO!
City: "Fort Worth"
State/Province: "Texas"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Using "TX" for state errors out...

Error?: YES
City: "Dallas"
State/Province: "TX"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Error?: YES
City: "Fort Worth"
State/Province: "TX"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

My zip code doesn't work...

Error?: YES
City: <blank>
State/Province: <blank>
Zip/Postal Code: "76040"
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Downtown Dallas or Fort Worth zips don't work either.

Error?: YES
City: <blank>
State/Province: <blank>
Zip/Postal Code: "75039"
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Error?: YES
City: <blank>
State/Province: <blank>
Zip/Postal Code: "76107"
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Midcities don't work at all...

Error?: YES
City: "Euless"
State/Province: "Texas"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Error?: YES
City: "Arlington"
State/Province: "Texas"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Error?: YES
City: "Irving"
State/Province: "Texas"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Error?: YES
City: "Grapevine"
State/Province: "Texas"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Error?: YES
City: "Euless"
State/Province: "TX"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Error?: YES
City: "Arlington"
State/Province: "TX"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Error?: YES
City: "Irving"
State/Province: "TX"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Error?: YES
City: "Grapevine"
State/Province: "TX"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Oddly enough, Plano seems to work using "TX" but not with "Texas".

Error?: YES
City: "Plano"
State/Province: "Texas"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked

Error?: No!
City: "Plano"
State/Province: "TX"
Zip/Postal Code: <blank>
Country: <blank>
Within: 25
Error URL: Postblocked


----------



## DeathGaze (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone? Did we forget about this?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2013)

Haven't figured it out, yet, no.  Sorry!  It's a tricky one.


----------



## DeathGaze (Apr 4, 2013)

Cool! Just checking! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Callahan09 (Apr 8, 2013)

I just wanted to share that I was also having trouble using this feature.

The message I've gotten is: "Could not determine latitude and logitude for specified address.".

I have tried a number of entries, but only one browser on one machine (Chrome Version 26.0.1410.43 m [up to date as of this moment] on Windows 7, 32-bit).

Entries I have tried include all arrangements of:

City: [Blank], Montclair
State/Province: [Blank], NJ, New Jersey
Zip / Postal Code: [Blank], 07042
Country: [Blank], USA, United States, Unites States of America
Within: 20, 50

All variations yielded the same error message.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 9, 2013)

So, Robert's tried something.  Might have fixed your issues - wanna give it a shot and see?


----------



## Farcaster (Apr 9, 2013)

Morrus said:


> So, Robert's tried something.  Might have fixed your issues - wanna give it a shot and see?




Yeah, let me know if you guys are seeing any more problems with this.


----------



## Nikosandros (Apr 9, 2013)

For me, it's still broken. If I search for gamers within 10 miles of Rome, I get result from all over the world.


----------



## Callahan09 (Apr 9, 2013)

It appears to be fixed for me!  Thanks for your attention on the issue, Morrus and Farcaster.  Tried a number of different variants of my search and they all came back with results this time.

Now, if I'm missing something, is it possible to filter the results by games interested in?  Or any of the other fields that return with the results, for that matter?  It would just be a bit easier to find people interested in playing what I'm interested in that way, rather than scanning each row for what I want to see.


----------



## Lalato (Apr 11, 2013)

Every time I search, I get thousands of results that are not valid for my area. It looks like if it can't figure out the location, it will just dump those people onto the map somewhere, whether they belong or not.

I don't know about you, but I would rather only see the ones that are certainly in my area instead of sifting through hundreds or thousands of records that are not in my area.

Here's the post I made about this a couple of months ago...
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?334850-GSG-Why-so-many-in-Vallejo-CA


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2013)

Lalato said:


> I don't know about you, but I would rather only see the ones that are certainly in my area instead of sifting through hundreds or thousands of records that are not in my area.




You would?  Damn, if only I'd known! 

(We're aware of that issue - same as the Rome issue - and are trying to figure it out).


----------



## Lalato (Apr 11, 2013)

True Story...  I've moved around quite a bit since I started playing D&D again in 2001 or so.  Every gaming group that I've belonged to since that time was in some way facilitated by ENWorld.  From Florida, to Illinois to Utah... and next to California. Thanks!


----------



## DeathGaze (Apr 13, 2013)

Seems to work great for my purposes, now! Thanks, Morrus! For everything!


----------



## ben7530 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Still an issue*

Morrus--

I just found this thread, and the issue persists. I think it is in some way tied to the zip code: I tried and encountered the error on both chrome and IE (which is "clean", as I only use it for testing stuff like this.)

Then I tried my city/state (Sarasota, FL) w/o the zip, and it worked just fine...

Thanks for all your hard work,
--Ben


----------



## Frankie1969 (Aug 14, 2014)

As Ben says, search by zip code doesn't work. Also, search by city only works for some cities, possibly based on size. For example:


Harrisburg works but Erie doesn't.
Palo Alto works but San Mateo doesn't.
Kansas City works but Kansas City doesn't.


----------

